# Size and shape of E92 trunk vs E90 trunk



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Is the E92 trunk bigger, smaller or shaped different than that of the E90? I have an E90 and want to plan my ED luggage volume by what will fit in it. Problem might arise because I'm planning an E92 ED purchase.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

claud 3 said:


> Is the E92 trunk bigger, smaller or shaped different than that of the E90? I have an E90 and want to plan my ED luggage volume by what will fit in it. Problem might arise because I'm planning an E92 ED purchase.


No, yes, and yes. Technically it's a bit smaller (11.1 vs. 12 cu/ft) but it still holds a lot. Here's what we fit in ours. I went down to the dealer with our two large suitcases just to make sure they would fit, and then used soft-sided bags for the rest since they're easy to stuff into nooks and crannies.

Erik


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

If there are two or three of you there will be no problem in that the rear seat splits and folds. With four up it could be tight depending how much you need to take. Are you 2 months in Europe with a back pack or several steamer trunks for a long week end?


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

It will be 3 adults. Me, wife and 22 year old son. Wife is 4'11", so packing her in is no problem. Her luggage is. She requires a medium size roll on and a largish carry on. 
We will be a 2 week ED, one week each in Germany and Italy. 
I guess I'll have to take bags to local dealer to see what fits. I'm gonna have to do a search about late May/early June weather.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Bear in mind that there will be shopping to be accomodated along the way.
I did an ED in Ger. Switz. and Italy this june. Other than a brief snow storm crossing the Alps the Temps were in the seventies with little rain.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

e90 and 92 have similar sized trunks!


----------

